# Deadly Earthquake Spain



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone in Spain?

Two Earthquakes reported in Murcia Region.

10 reported deaths.

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz=...ourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=spanish+earthquakes


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

teemyob said:


> Anyone in Spain?
> 
> Two Earthquakes reported in Murcia Region.
> 
> ...


Hi Trev,

I am in Javea at the moment, nothing felt here I am glad to say.

Mike


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

On BBC1 news right now.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

javea said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone in Spain?
> ...


Hello Mike,

I was wondering if it had shuddered that far!.

We are down in Javea in September, Ferry to Bilbao.

TM


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Spookily the residents of Rome were foretold of an earthquake happening on wednesday by some bloke in 1920ish and about 20% of the city cleared off for the day :?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yup it was on the BBC web site afew days ago, gotta be a coincidence tho'

My brother lives not far from Alicante and he never felt a thing!

peedee


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

You may be surprise how many earthquakes there are EVERY DAY !!!!

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

We are about 90 miles west of Lorca ,at Cabo de Gata, no after shocks felt this time but we have felt them in the past
as Cabo is on the fault path !.

MikeT


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Earthquakes*

 ......and Mount Etna erupted again early this morning.
Catania airport closed due to volcanic ash (see RAI News 24 and Easyjet sites)
Something strange going on under our feet arounf the 37th. parallel!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Nothing felt at El Portus according to their website yet the BBC website says the tremors were felt in Cartegena.

We are back in the UK having left that area of Spain on 30th March. We felt a tremor while we were in Birmingham a few years back. We have about 200 earthquakes a year in the UK.


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

If anyone pitches up on the same site as us I recommend a hasty retreat. We are travelling from our home in Aguilas 35 km south of Lorca to the UK. We left Morocco and there was a bomb in Tangier, we left Lisbon and there were floods waist high and now there was an earthquake in Lorca. Are we lucky or harbingers of doom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Marion & Mike


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

We are in Guardamar del Segura just south of Alicante....What earthquake :?: :lol: 

Mick


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

John means the 30th of April we left El Portus. Reckon he must be jet lagged.
Joan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

aguilas389 said:


> If anyone pitches up on the same site as us I recommend a hasty retreat. We are travelling from our home in Aguilas 35 km south of Lorca to the UK. We left Morocco and there was a bomb in Tangier, we left Lisbon and there were floods waist high and now there was an earthquake in Lorca. Are we lucky or harbingers of doom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Marion & Mike


We had 3 trips away and there was a death on one campsite, a death at another and a missing lady found dead in the field next to us on another. Oh and someone had been murdered when we visited Klein Vink.

So avoid us too!

TM


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Would the last two posters please give us an exact and detailed itinerary of future trips so we know where we definitely not be going.


----------

